# Need Help :(



## RayRays1981 (Nov 5, 2010)

I am going through a rough time with my hopefully soon to be ex-wife. She already refuses to move out of my parents house in which we live due to her financial debauchery and i have direct deposit on my checks. I can't save up the money to file for divorce because she spends every red cent. She locked me out of out joint account and put herself in a bind with her car payments racked up all my credit cards because she is a register user on them and now expects me to pay off all of it. I want her out and I want nothing to do with her. My question is can I stop direct deposit on my checks and open an account in my own name and try to get my name off the car she wanted? I live in Illinois and i can't find anything that says I can't. I know it sounds like screwing her over but she has both sets of keys to the car and I don't drive the thing. And she still has the gaul to ask if my parents can bail us out. She owes them over $10,000 can somebody please help me?


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

There is nothing to stop you from opening a new account and making the switch. 

Just make sure you allow for enough cash in the old account for any outstanding checks. 

Take the checkbook away from her ASAP!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

You cannot be locked out of a joint account. Did she just change the passwords? Go to the bank, talk to the manager and let him know you guys are in the midst of a separation, and you want the account closed. They wont close it if you owe money, but they can freeze it, and prevent any more spending. At this time open your own account and get your money transferred there.

As far as her not wanting to move out, I would suggest calling your local police detachement, tell them your ex-wife and your are living in your parents house, and the owners have given much notice and are kicking her out. Ask the police to come by, then you nicely take all her **** and put it on the front lawn. Since your living with your folks, I doubt you guys signed a tenancy agreement that would prevent such things. Go down to your local government office and start asking questions. At the very least they should be able to provide you with a phone number or a physical address you can use to talk to the right people. 

As for the car, if it is in both your names, go to the DMV and ask questions. Can you prevent her from insuring it, or what can you do to protect yourself! If she is in an accident, as part owner you are responsible. Rioght now your ****ed. Get un-****ed


----------



## RayRays1981 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I finally got her off the joint account and she has agreed to pay for the car that she wanted and I made sure to have the company that owns th loan to send the paper work so I can get my name off of it. I got all my credit cards back and the check book. She's of course pissed which I could hardly care about. It was an eventful few days to say the least. =))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

